# Перчатка для левой руки



## serg3110 (7 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте. Просматривая видео с выступлениями баянистов-аккордеонистов, обратил внимание, что многие из них (чаще, видимо, студенты) пользуются чем-то вроде беспалой перчатки, её они надевают на левую руку. Подскажите, может, такую перчатку можно приобрести? или она идет в комплекте с баяном? или нужно шить самостоятельно? спасибо!


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Май 2011)

проще у старой перчатки отрезать пальцы


----------



## Gribanini (8 Май 2011)

Сейчас тоже задаюсь этим вопросом. Скоро лето, футболки-безрукавки...
Обратился в ателье пошива одежды, мне посоветовали принести хлопковый трикотаж - он тянется и рука дышит


----------



## kisel (8 Май 2011)

Можно глупый вопрос: "А зачем нужна перчатка?"


----------



## serg3110 (8 Май 2011)

мне она нужна, чтобы не отмывать руку каждый раз после занятий - ремень линяет


----------



## pols-petr (8 Май 2011)

А у студентов тоже ремни леняют? ну, кто просветит?


----------



## НГП (8 Май 2011)

Перчатка нужна, чтобы не пачкать решётку левого полукорпуса, и чтобы ладонь легче скользила по целлюлоидному покрытию.


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (8 Май 2011)

интересно, я ни разу не видел, чтобы на аккордеоне играли с таким приспособлением)


----------



## Petrovich (8 Май 2011)

Бесполезная вещь, только мешает


----------



## via (8 Май 2011)

Перчатка нужна, чтобы ладонь легче скользила по целлулоидному покрытию.
согласен с НГП


----------



## simon8808 (1 Июл 2011)

*via*,
перчатка дает РАВНОМЕРНОЕ скольжение


----------



## eXi (1 Июл 2011)

перчатка нужна у студентов зимой,когда в коридорах холодно ,а заниматься то все равно надо..


----------



## Евгений51 (1 Июл 2011)

У каждого свои заморочки.Но мне в молодости не комфортно было играть если на правой руке небыло часов. чего-то не хватало.


----------



## KLEZMER (14 Сен 2011)

:biggrin: Всем привет. Играю давно, и много. Перчаткой начал пользоваться после того как испортил несколько ремней. Не знаю кто для чего, я пользуюсь перчаткой чтобы не портить свой инструмент (ничего ремень не пачкал, и не линял, и не тёр - но когда много играешь, например 3-часовый концерт стоя, пот неизбежно портит ремень). 
Пробовал пользоваться легкой-тканевой перчаткой - увы, неудобно, рука иногда проскальзывает дальше чем нужно, да и ремень не защищает. Так что уже много лет пользуюсь (тонкой) кожаной перчаткой с *почти * полностью обрезанными пальцами. Сперва было непривычно, но быстро привык, удобно.
Одно условие чтобы перчатка очень плотно облегала ладонь, тогда нет разницы в скольжении, почти как у голой ладони.

Я забрал ненужную перчатку у жены, вырезал из нее подкладку (оставил лишь кожу), и обрезал наполовину пальцы. Перчатка на руку одевается с трудом (понятно женская рука поменьше) но благодаря этому облегает очень плотно. Да и кожа видать на женские перчатки идет более мягкая и эластичная. Ремень практически сухой, скольжение обычное. Я вначале боялся что кожа на ладони будет прилипать к корпусу, но все нормально.

Да вот еще для тех кто недавно играет. Очень не лишним будет предохранять мех от протирания и влаги. Все приходит с проблемами, после того как протер футболкой (с нашитыми на нее буквами) две накладки на ребрах меха туда начала попадать влага и мех начал ломаться. Теперь даже в новом инструменте поверх ребра меха (который упирается в грудь) наклеиваю полоски прозрачной самоклейки, можно наверное попробовать и скотч. Я очень люблю свой инструмент хоть он и не дорогой, но разве в цене дело?


----------



## Alex KZ (3 Июн 2014)

KLEZMER писал:


> Я очень люблю свой инструмент хоть он и не дорогой, но разве в цене дело?



Спасибо за объемное и всесторонне развернутое сообщение для нас - новичков.
С уважением, Александр.


----------

